# How much evening primrose oil do I take?



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm 33 weeks 4 days now, and bought a bottle which is 1000 mg each capsule.

I've heard of taking it orally and vaginally. How much do I take either way? When do I start?

tia


----------



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly (Oct 12, 2006)

the gentle birth archives have some info http://gentlebirth.org/archives/natinduc.html#Ripening

is there any particular reason you feel the need to take it though? It seems to be a good option for some VBAC moms or those with cervical scaring or those facing an immenint induction...otherwise why not trust that your body will do what it needs to do in its own time. Even herbs/oils and things that you do yourself are interventions.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks









My last pregnancy was an an induction at 42 weeks. My cervix wasn't ripe or dilated at all. I don't want to go through that again







:


----------



## Mrs.aLifeofReilly (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Turner* 
Thanks









My last pregnancy was an an induction at 42 weeks. My cervix wasn't ripe or dilated at all. I don't want to go through that again







:


Semen is also a great cervix softener, and much more fun to apply than EPO


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

I used EPO in the week leading up to birth and it really really helped ripen ans soften my cervix. I put in a 500mg vaginally twice a day, then three times a day the last 2 days. So for your 1000mg capsules maybe do one a day just before bed.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I started at 36 weeks (orally) taking 1 1300 mg gel, then at 38 weeks upped it to 3.

I asked my midwife to check me today and she said that my cervix is veeeery soft, so I'm very satisified! Of course all of the sex has probably helped


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd use one inserted vaginally before bed. Don't forget to wear a pad to catch the oil that will drip down when you sit up! I started around 38/39 weeks with DS2. I tried taking it orally too but it lowered my already low blood pressure and made me really tired/dizzy so I stopped. I also used it as lube for sex to help get the baby out.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

I start a 37, 1000 by mouth and 2000-3000 vaginally.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm afraid to use them vaginally! One of my midwives said that she has a patient get a bad infection from that, and someone I know had some irritation.

If my cervix is very soft now, it won't go back right? Probably a dumb question


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

I took EPO orally starting at 37 weeks with my DD (2nd birth). I believe it totally helped to soften my cervix. It was a less than 3 hour labor. Good luck to you!!


----------

